# Kuno Schmid - VSL audio DVD



## Kuno Schmid (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Frederick and all members,

it took me quite a while to come here...Finally I am...
As I maybe told you, the VSL company is soon going to release a dolby 5.1 audio DVD of ten orchestral works that I composed and programmed during the past year. 
Thanks to my friend and new partner - the fine composer Mike Brassell - I had the opportunity to co-compose and orchestrate the score for a film called "Dream On Silly Dreamer", that was post-produced in Burbank/California in October 2004. Thanks to the internet I met Mike. He sent me an excellent communication tool called "skype", that gave us the opportunity to talk to each other via the internet. Unlike most of the other audio-communications via internet, this software has a sound that you can compare with a CD. Its sounds just like next door...So I encourage all you composers here, to install skype. We can also conference with up to four persons.

In Hollywood I had the opportunity to meet composers/orchestrators like Bill Ross and Jorge Calandrelli. I played them my VSL tunes...Bill Ross asked me where I have recorded the chamber orchestra, and which orchestra it is. It was the biggest compliment that VSL ever earned. Bill is also a conductor - he invited me to a recording session at Paramount Pictures and I saw him conducting - so he must really know the way an orchestra sounds...
I will return to L. A. in August this year, and I plan a series of VSL workshops for both studios and private clients. I will perform a concert with Ernie Watts in a jazz-club called "Vic?s" in Santa Monica (Ernie is one of the most hired sax players in Hollywood - he played the main theme of "The Famous Baker Boys"). 

This forum is great - I?d love to get in contact with other composers. Frederick, I didnt find out how to create a new topic here. How can I post something without being forced to reply to a previous entry?

Greetings from old Germany - Kuno Schmid -


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Kuno,

glad to see you here around V.I.!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 28, 2005)

Welcome to V.I. Kuno!

Fabulous hearing about the workshops in LA - I know its something I would like to attend.

Regarding starting a new topic, simply press "New Topic" first and start writing one. I saw that you named your post but it appeared that you pressed "Post Reply" first which locks you into replying rather than starting a new thread.

At any rate, thanks for the great introduction Kuno. I love your compositions! Have fun here and see you around forum!

Edit: I went ahead and split this into a separate topic to avoid confusion.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 28, 2005)

Another great musician amongst us ! Welcome Kuno , enjoy your stay here


----------



## Kuno Schmid (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you all for the friendly welcome. I already feel home here. 

Soon I would like to start a topic about the idea to educate musicians as "operators" of sound libraries such as the VSL. 
I am sure there are lots of orchestral composers out there - especially composers of the "older" generation - that dont like to purchase a sound library and/or dont want to learn how to program a sound library. 
Why not offer them a service to let an operator do the programming for him/her? I think, nowadays, each composer or producer would be thankful to learn about the option to produce an orchestral track much cheaper than using a real orchestra, without losing the characteristics of a real orchestra.

Greetings - Kuno -


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Kuno,

welcome to VI!

If you don't know it yet, I love your work. Very inspiring.
Looking forward to hear your CD...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to hearing it. The demo excerpt on the VSL site is great.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Kuno, I think you have a great idea in sourcing people to "program" established composers works. There's definetely an art to realising convincing midi mockups and overcoming the limitations of various libraries (and the technology in general).

Oh, and welcome!

- Scott.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Kuno, welcome onboard.
I really liked your VSL mp3 demos!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 29, 2005)

Kuno my friend. Good to see you here. Please bring Mike here as well. 

Colin


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 29, 2005)

Ey Kuno,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 29, 2005)

scores4film said:


> Kuno my friend. Good to see you here. Please bring Mike here as well.
> 
> Colin



Yo Colin, what's up, G-Money?! I'm here, dawg! Just hangin' wit my peeps...

Miggedy Mike


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 29, 2005)

Mikey B!!!! Good to see you here. This is a great group of people here. 

Colin


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 29, 2005)

Greetings Kuno! LOVED your stuff as well, I really need to get me a mic/mic pre-amp so I can use skype, and record live as well. Us college kids are so poor though. 

Anywho good to have you here! :D


----------



## Kuno Schmid (Mar 30, 2005)

*To Colin*

Hi Colin,

good to "see" you here. Hope we will meet one day in person.

Greetings - Kuno -


----------

